# Problems with fuel filter



## dtorres (May 31, 2003)

I don't know how to change mi fuel filter. I have a Nissan Sentra 89 B12. Sendme some information. Tanks.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

uhm... unscrew the clamps at the ends... pull the hoses out... plug the ends or put them up while you put in the new filter, and plug the hoses in the new one... clamp them on! just remember to put the hoses into the same places on the new filter.

keep some newspapers or rags handy to stick your old filter onto... it's going to be spewing gas like crazy when you pull it out.

wipe that gas off yourself afterwards... smells pretty nasty if it's your first time. 

and seriously... SEARCH... there are a lot of topics on this, and a lot of info on this on the boards.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

before you do anything take out the fuse for your fuel pump and start the car, run it until it dies out. then open the gas cap and then follow niky's instructions... you'll spill less fuel that way and be sure to have a fire extinguisher on hand.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*good advice, James!*

haha... maybe I should start doing that, too... just don't like the sound of my engine dying... it brings back post-traumatic shock...  ...yes it's a good idea to do it that way, but when you've done it a couple of times, you can get away without disconnecting the pump... you only spill about two to three ounces... just make sure to wedge those hoses up out of the way and crimp them so they don't flow...


----------



## dtorres (May 31, 2003)

Ok, right now I changed the filter and the car no longer wants to throttle in the third running. Thanks.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

?what do you mean "no longer wants to throttle in 3rd?"

do you mean it no longer chokes?

and welcome!


----------



## dtorres (May 31, 2003)

Exactly! Sometimes I do not read what I write.


----------

